# [German NR] 32.37 3x3 with Feet Single (fail) - Henri Gerber



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 31, 2016)

not very happy about that, should have been 30/sub30 with the OLL skip into J perm  puts me 15th in the world as the time of upload. Mean was a total failure too: 32.37, 36.36, 52.10 fml = 40.28 avg


----------

